# Another Re-Return to the Railroad Museum again



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Someone has done some work on the outdoor G-gauge display at the Railroad Museum of Chapala. My Christmas train (Yard sale. $6. What can I say?) is too narrow for the tracks. But I pulled some weeds and got some pictures.

More photos tomorrow.


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

Vincent


I LIKE it.:appl:

Train layouts in the yard just adds another level to having more fun playing with trains.

Larry


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you, Larry. And here are some more photos from yesterday's visit to the Railroad Museum.


----------

